
Let's Stop Judging People for Using Phones Outdoors - longerthoughts
https://www.outsideonline.com/2405198/phones-outdoors-tech-shaming-guilt
======
aphextim
>Why was running in silence the right way? How did we determine that using
technology to supplement, facilitate, or complement an outdoor activity was
bad? And should I feel guilty about using it?

Yes and no, if you run in silence it helps you focus your breathing to your
cadence and you can hear your heartbeat/breathing better. At least for me.

When I do not want to do a run or feel unmotivated, yes music can help get me
through it, however I feel myself running faster or slower to the music (I
know you can get BPM that matches your running pace).

However I am vastly more in tune with my body when running in silence.

I would never shame someone for running with music, because the fact they are
running is more than most people do, however they must realize there are
benefits to doing activities while abstaining from technology.

It almost seems like using tech is situational/subjective and not so black and
white. If I am hiking and make it to the top/overlook, personally I like to
just sit there for a moment and take it in. There are others who I am sure the
second they get to the top want to take photos to post their accomplishment on
social media. Either option is fine but realize that to each person they may
prefer a different experience and that is fine!

